# Drinks Cabinet



## Philly (13 Dec 2005)

Howdy Folks,
Yup, another Philly style project for your delectation :roll: 
This one is a drinks cabinet (or sideboard) in American Cherry and London Plane (it was labelled as Lacewood but...). Traditional construction (M+T, frame and panel back, top held on with buttons), sliding doors, the lower rails will hold six bottles of wine (and room for plenty more inside \/) and finished with boiled linseed oil.
I had a lot of fun making this as I did NO sanding. After the Maloof style chair it's nice to get the planes out again....... :roll: 
I have full step-by-step pics on my website here.
Hope you like it,
cheers
Philly  





P.s. will post some better pictures when the Sun shines again in Poole :roll:


----------



## martyn2 (13 Dec 2005)

yet another well built project looks really nice well done =D> =D> =D> 

martyn


----------



## stewart (13 Dec 2005)

Really nice, Philly - and the walk through on your website is great. 
Stewart


----------



## DaveL (13 Dec 2005)

Philly, 

Nice one. 



Philly":janr4350 said:


> P.s. will post some better pictures when the Sun shines again in Poole :roll:


So spent all of your money on tools, not a shilling (5p) left for the meter then. :wink:


----------



## Pete W (13 Dec 2005)

Beautifuly done 

I wasn't able to view the completed gallery pics (mentioned only in case one of your servers has gone missing!) but there's plenty to applaud in the WIP photos, Particularly like the doors - sliding doors are an under-used design feature in modern furniture, I think.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Dec 2005)

Hi Philly

Well done. Another wonderfully executed piece of work.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Dec 2005)

Philly,

Great job! However, I must complain - your work rate is waaaay too high - it makes the rest of us look bad. Much more of this and we may be forced to take steps...


----------



## Philly (14 Dec 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments, all   
Will sort out thew flipping server today. Computers, eh?
And Chris, I apologise. I promise to slow down in the new year........ :^o 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## devonwoody (14 Dec 2005)

Super job Philly, just in time for those Xmas drinks as well. Six bottles should be enough to get a party going.

And a very pleasant time looking at your web photographs.


----------



## gidon (14 Dec 2005)

Philly - that's a fantastic job! I like the legs and the sliding doors are very neat.
I don't know how you manage those detailed step-by-steps - but I really enjoyed reading it.
Enjoy using it!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Neil (14 Dec 2005)

Great stuff, Philly - but we might have to ask the other woodkateers to confiscate your tools for a while if this rate of production continues - I'm sure they wouldn't mind :wink: 

Soon to be seen in a magazine, perhaps :?: :lol: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## mudman (14 Dec 2005)

Love the cabinet Philly. It's true, your output is truly impressive.


----------



## AndyBoyd (14 Dec 2005)

I too am impressed by your ouput - are you envisioning a career change to become the Celtic Norm of the UK? :wink: 

My one main project per year is hard to increase but you too have kids a job etc .

How does he find the time - maybe a TARDIS?

Only jealous of course :mrgreen: 

Da Iawn


----------



## martyn2 (14 Dec 2005)

Maybe this is what s happening :shock: 

only jokeing but i would like to know where time comes from 


martyn


----------



## Les Mahon (14 Dec 2005)

Nice work as ever Philly  

Keep it up, but at a MUCH slower pace :lol: 

Les


----------



## syntec4 (14 Dec 2005)

Very Nice work Philly. 

 

Question about you're website? Does Mr Smith know about you're Clone? And why no bird inlays  looks Nice. Is the Custom a Vintage Cherry Burst, the same as mine? 
Is that a 57 and a Studio lurking in the background too. I have a 57 and a Wine red studio too. 

Cheers 
Lee.


----------



## Charley (14 Dec 2005)

Another fantastic piece Philly =D> but I agree with Chris, if you carry on at this rate, we will have to do something [-(


----------



## Waka (14 Dec 2005)

Philly

Good to see you have it finished, looks great well done.

We'll come round in January for a cabinet drinks party.


----------



## dedee (14 Dec 2005)

Philly,

another excellent piece - How do you find the time?

I hope Santa brings you something to fill it up with.

Andy


----------



## Philly (15 Dec 2005)

Thanks again for the positive comments!  Makes me want to get out in the workshop...... :lol: 
Since I gave up sleeping I find I have so much spare time. I just feel a lot more tired :roll: 
And Lee-thankfully Mr Smith hasn't seen my guitar yet. I built it as back-up for my "real" one. They are sweet guitars.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dec 2005)

Beautiful and so fast :shock:


----------



## JFC (18 Dec 2005)

Looks stunning . How long did the curved work in the legs take and how was it done ?


----------



## Matt1245 (18 Dec 2005)

Another fine result philly, looks nice and proper :lol: 

Hope we'll be getting a run down on this in a mag in the near future.

Matt.


----------



## Philly (19 Dec 2005)

JFC
The legs were roughed out on the bandsaw and then planed to a finish using a compass plane and block plane. Did them all in two sessions-say two hours tops.
Matt
I don't think magazines are interested in this kind of thing..... :^o 
Cheers
Philly


----------

